# clicking noise 2011 2.5 S JSW



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok... another thing that has stumped me with my new (used) 2011 JSW.
Noticed a loud clicking noise coming from the belts in the engine bay when I pulled into my driveway this afternoon.

Here's a video... you guys have any idea what this is from?


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

lol... 98 people have clicked on this thread and only 8 have watched the video.


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

bumping this.

Anyone have any ideas on this?

Hoping this is just normal VW 5 cylinder noise....
I'm brand new to these cars. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

To be honest, it sounds kinda normal. These motors are pretty noisy. Sounds kind of loud in the video, but I can't tell if that's what it sounds like in person.

How's your oil level? The only time my motor was clicking & clacking loudly was when I spaced out during an oil change and forgot to put in a quart (noticed right away...one too many beer-breaks got me :laugh: ).


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> To be honest, it sounds kinda normal. These motors are pretty noisy. Sounds kind of loud in the video, but I can't tell if that's what it sounds like in person.
> 
> How's your oil level? The only time my motor was clicking & clacking loudly was when I spaced out during an oil change and forgot to put in a quart (noticed right away...one too many beer-breaks got me :laugh: ).


well I just bought the car a week ago.
I have not changed the oil since I bought it.

I suppose I should definitely do that in the next few days and see what happens.

I "assume" the oil was changed recently, but who knows.... used car dealers are shady!


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> To be honest, it sounds kinda normal. These motors are pretty noisy. Sounds kind of loud in the video, but I can't tell if that's what it sounds like in person.
> 
> How's your oil level? The only time my motor was clicking & clacking loudly was when I spaced out during an oil change and forgot to put in a quart (noticed right away...one too many beer-breaks got me :laugh: ).


Yeah, to be honest, it doesn't sound like that kind of noise is coming from the belt to me. Is the noise always there, of just on idle? I would also recommend checking the oil level and doing an oil change.


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

afawal2012 said:


> Yeah, to be honest, it doesn't sound like that kind of noise is coming from the belt to me. Is the noise always there, of just on idle? I would also recommend checking the oil level and doing an oil change.


seems to be just on idle, and it happens randomly.
I can't tell if it happens when the heater is on, or what.

I'm hoping it's just injector noise.... I think I'm just being paranoid since it's a new car for me.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

If it is happening randomly that isn't a typical 2.5 noise (they are always noisy at idle). Did you check the oil level yet?


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

A1an said:


> If it is happening randomly that isn't a typical 2.5 noise (they are always noisy at idle). Did you check the oil level yet?


oil level is looking good.

I haven't heard the noise in a couple days, so I donno.

Taking it in for an oil change tomorrow at lunch, just to be safe.


----------



## trickery (Mar 26, 2010)

that doesn't sound like my car... Sounds like a lifter to me, but it seems to rapid to be a lifter, maybe it does have something to do with the belt?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Seems the car is still under warranty. I'd get it to the shop for a look. Could be anything from a bad belt tensioner to a lifter if there is some sort of oil pressure issue (although I'd think it would throw a code if that were the case). Really too hard to diagnose this over the internet with a video.


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

A1an said:


> Seems the car is still under warranty. I'd get it to the shop for a look. Could be anything from a bad belt tensioner to a lifter if there is some sort of oil pressure issue (although I'd think it would throw a code if that were the case). Really too hard to diagnose this over the internet with a video.


2011 with 68,000 miles.
I'm 99% sure I'm not still under warranty.

I've got an appointment tomorrow with the local euro repair shop.
Bringing some lube with me just in case.

Honestly, if this is going to cost me more than a few hundred bucks, I'm selling the car and moving on to something more reliable.


----------



## eloist (Feb 22, 2013)

UPDATE:

Technician looked at the car today.
The clicking is just a noisy N80 valve. (Evap canister purge valve)

It's not malfunctioning, just loud as hell.

I think I'm going to grab a new one and swap it out in hopes it'll be quieter.
Huge load off my mind!

/thread


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Thought you searched and saw this...http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...gine-cold-engine-only&p=75234366#post75234366 


From Loudgli (someone else that ran into something similar)
The alternator pulley ended up being bad. I guess they use a "clutch" pulley. Where its locked in one direction and it free wheels the other direction. It was causing the clicking and clacking noise. anyway. take care.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

it sounds normal to me but then my friend said my car sounded louder than usual. At the moment we think it is the Torque converter, but I'm not sure how to fix it.


----------



## VWShamwow (Mar 27, 2013)

I just asked my mechanic friend the same question you have. He works on alot of VWs and he said its the high pressure fuel pump which is run on the cam. He said its totally normal and most all lat model injected VWs do this. Any abnormal clicking should be picked up by the knock sensor or throw a check engine light anyways since we all know how much VWs love their check engine lights.


----------

